# Anybody else more excited about wireless flash over 5DMKIII?



## FunPhotons (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know, the new 5D is nice but there's nothing really remarkable it seems to me. An evolutionary rather than revolutionary change. While the new flash is also an evolutionary change it's a much more welcome one to my mind. I've put off getting third party wireless - expensive, and I dislike the big, ungainly thing that you have to stick onto your hot shoe. Yuck ... build in to the flash with full ETTL support - beautiful. This is a huge change. 

I preordered three and the controller when it becomes available for preorder. I already have a 580 and the previous generation (480 I think), pity that the flash doesn't mix optical and RF control, but that's what EBay is for. I this this will give me much more creative control then upgrading to the MKIII or a new lens at this point. Anybody else?


----------



## JurijTurnsek (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm in the same boat (minus the preorders - money is an issue at the moment). Just update the firmware for older models and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm with you. I'm glad that the 5DIII is more an evolutionary than revolutionary design. So it'll be there in a few years if I need a replacement or a second body. Very nice. The new speedlite system is the more exciting part. Given its cost and the open questions regarding compatibility with the current system and current cameras I'll have to sit on the sidelines for a while and wait for, e.g., firmware updates for the 5DII, how things pan out in real life once these are released and what - if any - third-part manufacturer reactions may be to this. Exciting times for someone who only recently got into all the uses of strobes and speedlites. I can't really go out and drop 3K on new flashes and the controller but of the latest news that's really the topic that I followed most closely. But since mix and match is likely a persistent issue I may snatch up one or two 580s or 430s for the time being. I also wonder if this will lead folks to sell their Pocket Wizards, etc or if pros and semi-pros will hold on to them for their compatibility with other studio gear.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 5, 2012)

having a phottix odin i rather buy 4x 580 EX II then two of the new flashes.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 6, 2012)

I think the new system is a step in the right direction and I can't wait for the radio trigger to be integrated into a camera body. Perhaps the 7D2 will get that - just like it was the first to get the built in ST-E2


----------



## t.linn (Mar 6, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I think the new system is a step in the right direction and I can't wait for the radio trigger to be integrated into a camera body. Perhaps the 7D2 will get that - just like it was the first to get the built in ST-E2



I wonder if the controller isn't integrated into the body because of the potential for RF interference. It was long enough that I don't remember if it was the 5D or 5DII that was experiencing banding problems with certain lenses and it turned out to be because certain lenses were creating some type of RF interference. At least that is my recollection.

As far as the OP's question goes, I've been waiting for this flash system since the first patent was announced—really before that even. I think it is the bigger deal. Having said that, I am more excited about the 5DIII. Yes, it doesn't have the killer "first-to-affordable-full-frame" of the original 5D or the "21 megapixels?!?!" & 
"look at that video!" of the 5DII. But the 5DIII is finally a complete camera. No crippled anything. It is exactly what I've been waiting for since the EOS 3. And if it really offers improved low light IQ, then wow. Everything on my want list has finally been crossed off...well, everything except integrated RF control of Speedlites. And, now that I think about it, it would be nice to be able to configure it on the computer. And how come I still can't focus during video shots? Hmmm. I see a 5D4 in my future... ;D


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 6, 2012)

I think the compatibility is pretty clear, isn't it? There are only two possible incompatibilities from what I've picked up

High speed sync is reduced by one stop on older bodies. Early testing from one of the linked sites reports that 5DMKII works fine at all speeds, so this looks like it is a conservative restriction that may or may not apply to you
Triggering the camera FROM a remote flash (camera groups I think they call it) isn't supported on older cameras, EXCEPT if a hot shoe adapter is used. Big deal either way for most photographers I think.

I can dig up the references for these, but that is what I am reading. 

On in-camera RF, matters little to me. Getting the master control unit means you also get a dedicated set of controls and LCD for flash. The issue on in-camera RF is probably not interference but mechanical issues with having room for the RF board and antenna placement. With that metal body and weather sealing you'd need to route the antenna out of the frame somehow.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2012)

The 5D MK III is good enough in low light such that there is less and less need for a powerful set of flashes. There will still be uses where they are required, of course, but I'll not likely replace my 580 EX II's


----------



## mws (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm curious since it's 2.4 GHZ (the same as wifi) once this is all reverse engineered by someone, would it be possible to control flashes through some sort of web interface? Don't know if you could directly transmit from a computer, ore maybe have to make some sort of USB dongle.


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 6, 2012)

mws said:


> I'm curious since it's 2.4 GHZ (the same as wifi) once this is all reverse engineered by someone, would it be possible to control flashes through some sort of web interface? Don't know if you could directly transmit from a computer, ore maybe have to make some sort of USB dongle.



There will probably be knockoffs - depending on how complex and obfuscated the protocol is. At the very least I'd expect somebody to make a shoe adapter that enables RF to be used with an older 580 etc. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The 5D MK III is good enough in low light such that there is less and less need for a powerful set of flashes.



Bold statement! unless you have already spent time with the 5DMKIII? 

I've barely scratched the surface of what can be done with flash, mostly because I've been waiting for a Canon integrated RF solution. By its nature available light shooting is more limited than flash, and pushing ISO, while a wonderful feature when necessary, is by definition a compromise. 

Not trying to get into an argument but I don't see the use for flash decreasing with the advent of better ISO. If you're willing to make do with what you have (i.e. photojournalism) then yes maybe the necessity for flash is lessening.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 6, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> ... I don't see the use for flash decreasing with the advent of better ISO. If you're willing to make do with what you have (i.e. photojournalism) then yes maybe the necessity for flash is lessening.



+1. A little fill flash in daylight can make or break a portrait, especially if you are shooting into a backlit subject and you want to balance exposures.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 6, 2012)

agree. the 5DIII is great but nothing close to as revolutionary as the 5D or 5DII. 

I'm really excited about RF finally coming to flashes. I HATE pocket wizards. It is just such a cludgy solution for something that shouldn't even be a problem in this day and age where everything is RF and wireless. Not to mention they are so overpriced that it is about time somebody cut off the middle man. 

I think we're going to see more OEMs doing away with 1980's inspired infrared technology so canon did a favor to the entire industry with this new flash.


----------

